# Rendre un peu d'utilité à un iPhone moribond



## pas-un-philosophe (1 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, 

Alors : j'ai acheté 2 iPhones 5s fort peu cher sur Ebay, un qui avait besoin d'un peu d'amour et surtout des pièces de l'autre. Une fois revendu pour un ami l'iphone fonctionnel, je me retrouve avec un iPhone verrouillé iCloud ou la batterie est pourrie, l'écran cassé et qui ne démarre pas (il affiche quelque chose uniquement lorsqu'il est branché pendant quelques instants). 

Me retrouvant avec un presse papier de fort mauvaise qualité j'ai essayé de lui trouver une utilité (cale porte, dessous de plat) mais sans succès. 

C'est pourquoi je me tourne vers vos lumières aujourd'hui 

Connaissez vous un site ou on m'en débarrasserais contre le prix d'un café (l'offre la plus élevée était 12 cts) ?

Ou alors avez vous des idées de projet artistiques (autel à sir J Ive, sculpture etc...) ? 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2019)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/les-iphones-pourris-debay-valent-ils-le-coup.1313856/#post-13394873


----------



## pas-un-philosophe (1 Juin 2019)

Bah justement une fois que j'ai appris, et réparé l'autre, tel une orange pressée, il n'y a plus rien à en sortir...

Pour revenir à mon dernier post, maintenant je peux répondre que oui, les iPhones pourris d'eBay valent le coup, j'ai réussi à assembler un iPhone 5s avec une batterie neuve et un état honorable pour moins de 25€ c'est défiant toute concurrence !
(en plus d'apprendre à réparer)


----------

